# Sgtq's question of the week (where to find 1"-2" thick wood for cutting boards)



## sgtq (Jan 27, 2011)

The topic pretty much covers the question, I would appreciate any links or advice on where to buy some 1"-2" thick wood for cutting boards, I looked on Rockler and they really only go up to 3/4 maybe there is a way to special order? Thanks in advance.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

what part of missouri are you in? Craig's list is a place to keep a routine eye on. i think you will want to stay away from rockler or woodcraft for wood purchases. I think they are top of the market in price. There are a few places in the kc area to buy wood. Metro hardwoods and schutte to name a couple. I have seen on other forums some ljs have had success ordering online. it is also possible to use 3/4 stock, you will just need to use more pieces and be judicious with you clamping pressure.


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

I'd suggest a tree.. ah I crack myself up!..

sgtq, go here http://www.woodfinder.com/ and put in your zip. WF is great for locating what you need and sometimes you'll be suprised how close some really good sources can be Good Luck


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

+1 on the Craigslist recommendation. I am not sure where you are in Missouri but, for example, here is a listing of recently posted ads for hardwood lumber. The may be of some help. If you can find your wood someplace other than Rockler it will cost a lot less. Another alternative, in addition to Woodfinder, is to search for sawmills in your area.

With regards to the wood you can make a cutter out of 4/4 stock without any problem. A long grain board will be a little thin but you could laminate some stock and an end grain cutter will work just fine with 4/4 stock.

Here is an end grain cutter that I made from 4/4 stock:


----------



## WDHLT15 (Aug 15, 2011)

What species are you looking for?


----------



## LeeG (Feb 16, 2010)

When I was in Springfield Mo earlier this summer, I stopped by OPHardwoods. They had a decent selection.


----------



## sgtq (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm looking for walnut,maple and any others good for cutting boards, thanks to everyone for the advice and links


----------



## sgtq (Jan 27, 2011)

How were the prices Lee? I'm located in Fort Leonard wood about an hour north of springfield, so I'm only driving if its worth it.


----------



## Carbide (Sep 14, 2011)

Apparently I am blessed having 2 sawmills less than 30 minutes from my house and a hardwood lumber store in my town. I guess if you are interested I could give you some phone numbers and you could ask if they could send the lumber UPS….....


----------

